# Never Argue With A Woman



## mofo (Feb 13, 2009)

One morning the husband returns after several hours of fishing and decides to take a nap. Although not familiar with the lake, the wife decides to take the boat out. She motors out a short distance, anchors, and reads her book. 

Along comes a Game Warden in his boat. He pulls up alongside the woman and says, 'Good morning, Ma'am. What are you doing?' 

'Reading a book,' she replies, (thinking, 'Isn't that obvious?') 

'You're in a Restricted Fishing Area,' he informs her. 

'I'm sorry, officer, but I'm not fishing. I'm reading.' 

'Yes, but you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start at any moment. 

I'll have to take you in and write you up.' 

'For reading a book,' she replies. 

'You're in a Restricted Fishing Area,' he informs her again. 

'If you do that, I'll have to charge you with Sexual assault,' says the woman. 

'But I haven't even touched you,' says the game warden. 

'That's true, but you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start at any moment.' 

'Have a nice day ma'am,' and he left. 

MORAL: Never argue with a woman who reads. It's likely she can also think.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 13, 2009)

How true, lol.


----------



## dionysus (Feb 13, 2009)

When dealing with my better half I RELIGIOUSLY follow these rules:
1. I have no opinion.
2. Tell me where I have to be and what time I have to be there.
3. What do I have to wear (see #2)

and MOST importantly ......

4. I'm sorry, it'll NEVER happen again.


And after 28 years, they become second nature.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good rules, just have to repeat them over, and over.


----------



## seenred (Feb 18, 2009)

Got a big chuckle out of this one.  Dionysus, I too live by these rules.  Let me add one very important one, though, that I am NEVER allowed to forget:

When it comes to money, there's our money, and then there's HER MONEY.  (She is kind enough to allow me to have a small allowance)


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 18, 2009)

We should just wake up saying I'm sorry!!


----------



## dave958 (Feb 18, 2009)

Good one, man gets last word in yes dear 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## cman95 (Feb 19, 2009)

Shoot....you bunch a lite weights.


I keep my wife on her knees!!









She is on her knees telling me........GET OUT FROM UNDER THAT BED AND FIGHT LIKE A MAN!!!!!!


----------



## davidmcg (Feb 19, 2009)

I grew up in a house with a mom and 2 mean older sisters.  I learned at a ripe young age what the pecking order was and that I wasn't allowed anywhere near it.  One Christmas my oldest sister chased me down the street in my underwear trying to beat me with a piece of hotwheel track I just unwrapped.  And everybody wondered why my dad always volunteered to work every holiday.  Wasn't just for the money.

Also, *Dionysus, I have learned the same thing after 28 years.
*


----------

